# parralle deskop partition visible



## xavier-boissière (1 Août 2006)

salut,

Je suis encore sur un vieux powerbook G4, mais je me pose quelques questions sur l'avenir multiplateform des mac (pour un mon futur achat

Donc, on pouvait depuis lgtps installer un linux (debian par ex) sur son mac, avec un dual boot. Maintenant on peut le faire avec un widows avec bootcamp (exit virtualpc).

Avec Parrallel deskop, on peut install un widows et un unix sur sa bécane en plus d'OSX et booter dessus sans redémarrer, donc on faisait tourner plusieurs os en même temps.
On peut imaginer la machine de travail par ex pour un webmaster qui dévellope un site avec du contenue vidéo, osX pour l'infographie et final cut, widows pour le dev html (autant le faire sur les 98% des machines qui visiteront le site) et linux pour la programation que nécessite le site (il préfère, il y a son aplli préféré en apt get install).

Par contre qui peut lire quelle partition ?
A priori Mac os X pour lire les fichiers sur les partitions windows et linux, mais cela ne semble pas vrai dans l'autre sens (tout du moins pour windows)

Admettons que sur sa futur tour Apple en intel core il install un disque dur avec les trois os précité ci dessus, il rajoute un dur pour toutes ses données. Le but serait que ces trois os lise le dur, alors il faut le formater comment HF+ NTFS ou Unix ??
Ou alors par ex s'il est formaté HFS+, peut install un soft de réseau (comme samba) pour que windows et debian lise et écrive sur le dur esclave ???

solution pour bosser sur 3 os selon les besoin s sans avoir  des tranfert de fichiers à faire ?

ok et après es qu'on pourra install amiga sur nos macs


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2006)

Si le disque est assez gros, &#224; partir du moment o&#249; l'on fait du multi-OS, il est conseill&#233; d'avoir une petite partition de 2-4 GB en FAT32 : tr&#232;s bien en cas de p&#233;pin.
Par ailleurs, si on prend l'option Mac OS X ma&#238;tre et machines virtuelles (VMWare, Parallel Workstations ou autre) Linux, *BSD, Solaris, BeOS, Ouinedoze etc. il faut consid&#233;rer que Mac OS X va servir de routeur/serveur DHCP pour toutes ces machines. Donc que la communication pourra se faire en utilisant des protocoles r&#233;seau, tels FTP, HTTP mais aussi CIFS/SMB, NFS etc. D&#232;s lors le probl&#232;me du syst&#232;me de fichier se pose moins cr&#251;ment.
Par ailleurs, conserver HFS+ n'est pas forc&#233;ment un mauvais plan si l'on consid&#232;re que :
- MacDrive est un produit de bonne qualit&#233; (au moins chez moi  )
- il existe un pilote et des outils HFS+ pour Linux (mais je ne sais pas s'ils fonctionnent bien)


----------

